# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Burreli, qyteti me më shumë viktima në 97

## FLORIRI

marre nga gazeta SHEKULLI

Burreli, qyteti me më shumë viktima në 97


Gjergj Marku

Qyteti i Burrelit, statistikohet si vendi, ku pati vrasje të shumta, sidomos gjatë vitit 1997-78 dhe në vazhdim. Vetëm gjatë periudhës 97-99 numërohen mbi 200 të vrarë, kryesisht në moshë të re, 20-25 vjeç. Kësisoj u ngritën dhe lapidarët përkujtimorë, ku familjarët çonin një tufë lule, cigare sipas zakonit a tjetër gjë që i shenjonte menjëherë në sytë e qytetarëve, por duke dhënë dhe një shije të rëndë vdekjeje. Nisur nga kjo, u pa më e udhës, që e gjithë kjo histori të kujtohet si një e shkuar e afërt e hidhur, që i ndodhi këtij qyteti, siç e ka cilësuar ushtaraku Kol Ndreka, dalë në pension, përmes një botimi me kujtime Burreli, 800 ditë pa shtet. Ditari i Kol Ndrekës, ushtarakut në pension, sjell përjetime të vërteta, të ngarkuara me dhimbje dhe trishtim për ato ditë tragjike, që po kalonte Burreli që nga marsi i 97-s e më tej, për afro 3 vite. Autori ka sjellë, thuajse ditë pas dite, atë çfarë ka parë me sy e dëgjuar me veshët e tij, në ato net tmerri në këtë qytet, si askund në Shqipëri. Për tre vjet askush nuk po kujtohej se çfarë po ndodhte në qytetin, që në bri të tij kishte dhe një burg të sigurisë së lartë, ku mbaheshin kriminelët më të rrezikshëm të vendit dhe që u liruan sa hap e mbyll sytë. Dhe armatosjen e parë e bënë pikërisht në Burrelin e militarizuar për të vazhduar më tej aventurën nëpër Shqipëri. Në një farë mënyrë 70- vjeçari ka qenë gazetari i heshtur, që e ka qëmtuar faktin, ngjarjen, fenomenin ditë pas dite. Në ditarin e tij, Ndreka i është shmangur punës së hetuesit apo gjykatësit, duke mos dhënë emra të vrarësh apo vrasësish. Vrasjet e panumërta, që dhe sot e kësaj dite, nuk kanë autorë(!), shpesh herë të duken të pabesueshme, por shifrat janë kokëfortë. Nëse Mati i dha luftës Nacional Çlirimtare 50 dëshmorë, por nuk u vra asnjë fëmijë, në këto 800 ditë të çmendura, u bënë kurban mbi 200 të vrarë në lule të moshës. Në këtë luftë absurde, shënohet vrasja e 30 fëmijëve. Disa të shkrirë në tunelet e barutit, të tjerëve iu bë shtati copë e grimë nga minat kundërtanke. Dhjetëra të tjerë ecin rrugëve të shkatërruara të Burrelit, dikush pa duar, dikush pa këmbë, e dikush pa sy Shënimet kanë vazhduar deri në janar-mars 2001, kur intensiteti i vrasjeve kishte rënë sadopak, por vijonte sërish. Më tej autori thotë se nuk më bënte dora të shënoja më tepër, me shpresën se diçka do të ndryshonte në jetën e këtij qyteti, ndërkohë që edhe ai si shumë bashkëqytetas të tij kishte bërë gati rrobat për tu dyndur për Tiranë me gjithë familje. Për lexuesin në fund shënon Të mos harrojmë, duke sjellë në vëmendje shifrën e dhimbshme të humbjes së 200 jetëve nga armët e zjarrit pas 97 në këtë rreth. Mbi 1000 njerëz të plagosur e të sakatuar, 45 mijë armë të grabitura në garnizon, një faturë dëmi sipas Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes me një vlerë 3 miliardë e 200 milionë lekë të reja. Megjithatë, tek sheh se janë ngritur biznese të reja, pallate, dyqane moderne, njerëzit kanë dalë në rrugë, autori thotë se Mati, do ti kthehet krenarisë së dikurshme. Jo thjesht si një kureshtje, por për të parë çfarë sjell papërgjegjshmëria e një politike dhe çmenduria kolektive, gazeta do të botojë dis copëza të këtij ditari, të paeksploruara nga shtypi përgjatë këtyre 6 viteve. 

Lapidar i Zhakut 13- vjeçar
Nga trotuari i rrugës kryesore u hoq dhe lapidari që përkujtonte Zhakun 13- vjeçar. Ai ishte dhe viktima e parë e asaj që ndodhi në mes marsin e vitit 97. .. Zhaku u vra në 13 mars, një ditë pas hapjes së depove dhe një nate të gjatë me krisma. Në trotuarin para farmacisë së qytetit, një fëmijë rrinte ulur, duke mbllaçitur një copë bukë të sapoblerë. Një dorë krimineli zbrazi mbi të pafajshmin e vogël një karrikator të tërë kallashnikovi. Si duket, qe thjesht provë shenje! Vrasja me bukë në gojë, thonë gojëdhënat e vjetra, është shenjë, që ndjell ardhjen e një të zeze të madhe. 

Otranto e Qafë Shtamës
29 prill 1997. Pa filluar mirë muzgu malet e Qafë Shtamës u lëkundën. Drejt tuneleve të municioneve, ku dilte tym, vrapuan banorët e Selitëz. Çfarë ndodhi? Kobi u morr vesh rreth orës 21.00, ku 23 djem e vajza të fshatit, u përzhitën brenda në tunel. Ishin tunele prej 30 vitesh të mbushur me municione. Kishin ardhur që larg njerëz të interesuar për gëzhojat, kontrabandistë nga Durrësi, Dibra etj. Ata u binin borive të makinave për të lajmëruar në të hyrë të fshatit se kush kishte gëzhoja për të shitur. Kjo punë kishte kohë që vazhdonte, por atë natë mjaftoi një pakujdesi, një çakmak, qiri a shkrepse brenda në tunel, që të realizohej eksplozioni.

Gjak në Ditën e Fëmijëve
1 qershor 1997. Një bombë e fuqishme tronditi pallatet në afërsi të stadiumit të qytetit. Qindra banorë u mblodhën aty ku tymi e pluhurat ishin ngritur më lart se pallatet pesëkatëshe. Çtë shihnin, dy fëmijë të copëtuar dhe një tjetër i plagosur rëndë. Janë vrarë moshatarët e nipit tim, Besarti dhe Adisi. Një nënë mblidhte copat e të birit, pasi e njeh nga një shenjë rrobe, që i kishte mbetur. Si duron vallë kjo zemër nëne?!... Shumë burra mbyllin sytë për të mos e parë këtë skenë makabër. Kush e vrau këtë ditë-gëzimi për fëmijët? Heshtje! Çtë bëjmë? Pijmë lotët tona

Tre të vrarë në një orë
Qershor 1997. Rreth orës 9 të mëngjesit, disa breshëri automatiku, bënë që në pak minuta qyteti të boshatiset i tëri. Siç u mësua më vonë, ky paska qenë një atentat i vërtetë, që brenda pak minutash mori tri jetë njerëzish, duke e larë në gjak qytetin tonë për të gjashtën herë që nga 12 marsi. Drejtësia ka më se 15 ditë që nuk funksionon. Prokurorët, hetuesit e gjykatësit luajnë bilardo me dyer të mbyllura në mes të ditës. Them se ata e marrin vesh të fundit se kush u vra a u plagos në qytet. Asnjë raport e këqyrje vendi nuk bëhet. Vrasje pa autorë, me siguri nëpër dosje!...
Në një pellg gjaku, gomari me të zotin

Fshatari shkon në pyll për të ngarkuar gomarin me dru. Para i del i riu me kallashnikov dhe i thërret:
Zbrit nga gomari, ta provoj, a e shpon plumbi! Pronari i kafshës këtë fjalë të bashkëfshatarit të tij e merr për shaka dhe nuk zbret. Por trimoshi nuk e përsërit më tej llafin, i drejton grykën e vdekjes dhe kënaqet kur sheh se si përpëliteshin të mbytur në gjak i zoti së bashku me gomarin, njeriu me kafshën


Kufomat e natës

Ulurima e një njeriu në oborrin e pallateve afër gjimnazit të qytetit, bëri që njerëzit të dilnin në dritare. Afër një shtëpie përdhese ishte gjetur kufoma e një djali adoleshent, brenda pak minutash u mblodhën shumë njerëz. Dikush tha se është gjetur dhe një kufomë tjetër në cep të stadiumit të qytetit. Kufoma që kanë mbetur tërë natës jashtë, pa njeri të gjallë afër. Kufoma që u marrin erë qentë endacakë të natës

Atentati i shtatë

26 tetor 1997. Në qendër të qytetit, midis qindra njerëzve, që ecnin secili në punën e tij, u bë atentati i shtatë i përgjakshëm. Në afërsi vetëm pak metra larg nga njëri tjetri, u vranë dy njerëz. Përse?! Na janë lodhur nervat me këto vrasje. Gojëdhëna e vrasjes së fëmijës me bukë në gojë, po del në të vërtetë. Ajo po ndjell vdekje e vdekje

Urime të përlotura
Sonte është nata e 31 dhjetorit 1997. Dy qytete duken pranë e pranë njëri-tjetrit. Qyteti i të gjallëve, që ka pjesërisht drita dhe qyteti i të vdekurve, që vezullon sikur aty të ishte ulur një copë qiell me yje të dendur. Mijëra qirinj çajnë tisin e kësaj nate pus. Aty ku janë varret e fëmijëve të vrarë, janë ndezur më shumë qirinj. Janë vënë aty karamele dhe lodra

Vrasja për lojë e shokut
2 janar 1998. Pas një nate me krisma të Vitit të Ri, dy djelmosha kanë dalë për të luajtur së bashku. Njëri prej tyre zbraz karrikatorin e automatikut në shesh të qytetit, dhe duke menduar se ishte shkrehur i tëri, ia drejton shokut për shaka. Por fisheku i fundit ishte ruajtur nga karrikatorja e zezë, që solli vdekjen e 22- vjeçarit. Kjo vrasje e sotme shënon dhe muranën e tetë të gjakut në qytet.

Bombardimi i rëndë
22 janar 1998. Një bombardim i rëndë i çuditshëm vazhdoi sot për dy orë mbi qytet dhe fshatrat e luginës së Matit. Disa predha të artilerisë së rëndë, që ishin vënë në ruajtje në ofiçinën e ish-repartit të Suçit, u kishin vënë zjarrin, dhe po shpërthenin çregullisht gjithandej. Falë fatit që nuk ishte një e shtënë në shenjë, se do të rrafshohej qyteti. Banorët ishin strehuar nëpër tunelet e Enverit

Shpërngulja e madhe
Lajmërimet kanë mbushur gjithandej vitrinat për shitjen e shtëpive, edhe çmimet janë ulur. Shumë familje, përfshirë dhe deputetin më të ri të zonës, janë shpërngulur drejt Tiranës a Durrësit. Qyteti po braktiset. Vetë qyteti është zhveshur nga lulet e pemët, trotuaret, lulishtet po zhbëhen

Më e bukura e Shqipërisë

Në prag të 1 vjetorit të marsit të zi, juria e Mis Shqipërisë kurorëzon si Mbretëreshë të Bukurisë Shqiptare, vajzën nga Mati, Eldona Elezi. Bukuroshja matjane u tregua e denjë për Kurorën e Bukurisë. Shtati i saj si selvi i pati lezet, edhe fjala e thjeshtë, krenaria e natyrshme. Lajmi u përshëndet edhe kësaj radhe me qindra zbrasje armësh. Qofshin të shtënat e fundit. Por nuk besoj. Më kujtohet Zhaku i vrarë me bukën në gojë!...

Varri i së panjohurës

2 prill 1998. Diku sipër fshatit Komsi u gjet rastësisht kufoma e një vajze të masakruar deri në shkallën e pamundësisë së identifikimit. Qeni i dhive e gjeti atë. Është rasti i parë i një lloji të tillë vrasjeje në këtë zonë. 
Ku do të jetë rrëmbyer e pafatja vajzë? A do të ketë prindër? Kush e masakroi? Shkova të nesërmen bashkë me dy shokë tek varri i të panjohurës. U çuditëm! Gjatë natës, dikush fshehurazi kishte vënë lule, shumë lule. Them se dikush e ka njohur atë vajzë, por nuk ka guxuar të flasë

Letër Qeverisë

14 maj 1998. Dy ditë më parë prej Burrelit drejt Tiranës është nisur një letër për Presidentin, Kryeministrin dhe Ministrin e Rendit. E kanë dërguar atë veteranët. Kaluan 14 muaj e në këtë qytet nuk është vënë rendi e qetësia, shkruhet atje. Janë bërë 20 vrasje në qytet dhe 57 plagosje. Asnjë natë e ditë nuk ka kaluar pa krisma. Kriminelët sundojnë qytetin në sy të policisë. Ju lutemi, kushtojuni Burrelit, ai po zhbëhet.

Pranoj varrin dhe kurrë në duart tuaja!...

Është 17 maj 1998. Në portën e një familjeje troket një dorë. Ditë më parë familjes i ishte kërkuar të paguante për cubat e natës, përndryshe do ti merrej vajza. Ata nuk kishin gjetur dot zgjidhje, dhe kishin kërkuan të lajmëronin djemtë në emigracion, por vajza kishte ndërhyrë duke thënë se do ta zgjidhte vetë këtë gjë, që të mos i shpinte vëllezërit në gjak.Hapeni se e shqyem derën, dëgjoheshin zërat!. Vajza rrotulloi çelësin e portës. Pesë maska-ujqër rrinin në derë të gatshëm. Më doni mua, foli vajza e përflakur në fytyrë?! Ja ku jam. Hyj në varr e në duart e tuaja nuk bie! Kapobanda pa se nën mëngën e vajzës qëndronte një granatë gati për të plasur. Ikën duar bosh. Një legjende nusesh shqiptare. Mbase, që në lashtësi.

Vrasja e ruajtësve të rendit

20 maj 1998. Mbrëmë rreth orës 21:00, në vendin e quajtur Kthesa e Kongrazhdit, tre kilometra larg qytetit, u vranë dy ruajtës të rendit, Sabri Neli e Baftjar Hasani. Kronologjia zyrtare e ngjarjes flet për atë se dy efektivat kanë shkuar në atë orë të vonë për të percjellur një shokun e tyre polic, dhe në kthim janë përballur me breshërite e kallashnikovëve. Këtë vrasje shtypi dhe opinioni e vlerësojnë si vepër gjakatare të dorës së kontrabandës së ferrokromit. 

U vra ai që shkulte vdekjet
16 mars 1998. Kapiteni i parë Flamur Radani, banor i Burrelit dhe efektiv xhenier, kishte ditë që me një grup oficerësh dhe civilësh, punonte për pastrimin e terreneve nga minat dhe predhat e paplasura të marsit 97. Përditë e më shumë shkulte vdekjen që ndillej për njerëzit. Por një ditë qershori, ndodhi ajo që thuhet, xhenierët vetëm një herë gabojnë. Një prej minave e kishte rrëmbyer në lulen e moshës.

Atentat në mes njerëzve
Tetor 1998. Ishte ora 09.00. Dy djem të hipur mbi një motoçikletë kaluan mes qytetit. Askujt nuk i shkonte mendja se 200 qind metra më tej do të ngjiste gjëma. Kaluan pak sekonda dhe breshëritë e kallashnikovëve bënë që rrugët të boshatiseshin nga njerëz të lebetitur. Kalimtarët kishin vënë re në qoshe të pallateve disa njerëz me maska dhe i kishin pandehur për njerëz të rendit. Por sapo janë afruar djemtë me motor, ata kanë hapur zjarr mbi ta duke i masakruar. Vrasësit kanë shkuar në qejf të tyre dalëngadalë. Ka qenë rastësi, që nuk u vranë dhjetëra të tjerë në atë atentat në mes qindra njerëzve.

Bingoja e përgjakur
4 nëntor 1998. Sot rreth orës 18.00 në bingon që ndodhet në mes të qytetit, aty ku kishte dhjetëra njerëz, ka hyrë një njeri me maskë dhe kallash nën mëngën e xhupit. Pasi ka vështruar tërë sallën, i është drejtuar një mësuesi, që kishte në tavolinë biletën e fatit. Nuk i ka thënë asnjë fjalë, por i ka zbrazur në gjoks disa plumba, që nuk e lanë të merrte më frymë. Gjaku i mësuesit ka skuqur dyshemenë. Njerëzit janë zhdukur në panik, ndërsa vrasësi ka dalë qetësisht andej nga ka ardhur duke kaluar fare afër vendit ku rrinte një polic i komisariatit, në kryqëzimin kryesor.

Maskat zgjerojnë pushtimin
22 dhjetor 1998. Maskat e kanë zgjeruar ndjeshëm zonën e pushtimit. Sot ato u bënë më të guximshme e profesionale. 15 grabitje të bujshme janë kryer gjatë këtyre 12 muajve. Grabitje në çdo segment të rrugës, në çdo orë. Grabitje, plagosje, vrasje nëpër furgonë e makina të tjera që kalojnë në këtë rrugë.

Pastrueset e qytetit gjejnë një kufomë

28 janar 1999. Sot në mengjes disa punonjëse të pastrimit të qytetit, janë tmerruar kur kanë gjetur në qoshe të rrugës një kufomë të rrëzuar në rrëzë të murit të një apartamenti. Krismat që u dëgjuan mbrëmë e kishin bluar shtatin e tij. Kishin vrarë rojen e dyqaneve, babain e tre fëmijëve, burrin e urtë të lagjes, hallexhiun që për bukën e fëmijëve ka qëndruar netë të tëra pa gjumë, pa ngrohtësinë e vatrës familjare. Është e katërta vrasje në këtë kryqëzim.

Letra e dytë
30 janar 1999. Sërish veteranët i drejtohen autoriteteve më të larta shtetërore, duke u thënë se Burreli po kalon 680 ditë pa shtet. Janë vrarë 40 persona, aksi Milot-Burrel është bërë tmerri i kalimtarëve, në qytet janë grabitur 20 banesa qytetarësh. Këtu gjithçka kontrollohet nga bandat. Nuk zbulohet asnjë autor krimi. Dyshohet se disa pjesëtarë të efektivave blu, janë të lidhur me kriminelët dhe bandat. Lutemi, na ktheni shpresën e jetës!...

Një plumb godet tre njerëz

6 shkurt 1999. Tek po vizitohesha në spital, dikush më rrëfen për një grua, që ishte aty në radhë për vizitë. Feridja vijon të rrëfejë vetë: Isha në shkallët e hyrjes së apartamentit tim, bashkë me djalin dhe vajzën. Ndodhesha pak më lart se fëmijët. Krisën armët, ndieva një plumb që më shpoi tej e tej këmbën. Po ai plumb godet djalin dhe vajzën. Ngeli në shtatin e kësaj të fundit, vajzës. Nëna e plagosur harroi dhimbjen e saj dhe rroku në krahë të dy fëmijët për ti dërguar në spital.Tani që kanë kaluar aq kohë, ajo flet me respekt për mjekët, që ua shpëtuan jetën. Një plumb që ruhet si kujtim i kohës pa shtet

Fëmijët dhe granata

13 shkurt 1999. Plasi një granatë në afërsi të stadiumit të futbollit. Banorët aty afër dolën prej pallateve dhe u sulën drejt vendit të ngjarjes. Çtë shohin, 5 fëmijë të shtrirë të mbytur në gjak. Ulërimat e tyre të rrënqethnin mishtë. Është dashur vite për ti rigjeneruar edhe nëpër klinikat jashtë vendit.

                                                              marre nga gazeta SHEKULLI

----------


## Brari

Tmerr..

Do ishte mire te kemi kujtime nga ata qe i kan perjetuar Ditet e 97-tes.. dhe ne zona te tjera te vendit..

Mos ardht kurre 97-ta..

----------


## SKAI

Ngjarjet e 1997 jane njolla me e zeze ne historine e popullit ton. Ato qe ka shkruar autori jane me te vertet rrenqethse. Te mos harrojme se ne ato dy vjet ne gjithe Shqiperine u vrane me shume se 3000 vet ku ne vende te pare renditet Vlora me rreth 600 persona. 
Por ku jane pergjegjsit e ketyre trazirave?
A eshte pergjigjur ndonje penalisht per pasojat e shkaktuara?
Te mos denosh fajtoret qe mbajne mbi shpatulla shkatrrimine institucioneve dhe vrasjene ketyre njerzve eshte sikur ti denosh perse dyti keta te vrare me vdekje.

----------


## SeXy^-^ElBa

wow ca po ndoll atje mer zot 

drejte lal  se cfare ndodhi ne shqiperi ne 97 ishte skandaloze vetem ne elbasan 
ne lagjen time u vran mbi 49 veta dhe te gjith verdall lagjes pale andej nga lagjet e tjera dhe shumica jan vrar me pluma qorr  dhe te gjith ato njerez qe kan bere kto gjera shumica e ktyre kan ikur jan arratisur  mjere ato nena qe i iken femit te rinj  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Fotzenland

Floriri ato qe ke sjelle ketu ta renqethin mishin. 
Sa shpejt harrojme se ku kemi qene.

----------

